
Two Paths to the Telephone (1981) [pdf] - dredmorbius
https://www.princeton.edu/ssp/trips/data/scientificamerican0181-156-hounshell.pdf
======
bernardv
Great article. Back in the 80’s Scientific American magazine published much
more substantial articles than it does today. Nowadays, its articles are very
much watered-down and superficial.

------
gene_vache
> STRIKING PARALLELS between the telephones envisioned by Elisha Gray and
> Alexander Graham Bell are evident in their respective sketches of the
> instruments.

Didn't Bell have a friend at the patent office that allowed him to see the
Gray patent and retrospectively alter his (Bells) patent application. This to
increase the quality of evidence as to who had prior claim on the invention.

